# Smoky Barn in Norwich



## Wardey (Sep 19, 2017)

If your in Norwich Smoky Barn is worth a visit. He roasts his own beans and loves what he does..it shows never had a bad cup there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wardey said:


> If your in Norwich Smoky Barn is worth a visit. He roasts his own beans and loves what he does..it shows never had a bad cup there.


Who took it on after Chris?


----------



## Wardey (Sep 19, 2017)

I think his name is Peter or Paul Hewison.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

Do you mean Smokey Barn? It's the only one I know in Norwich with a name like that. It's actually pretty decent, but I'm not an expert when it comes local coffee shops. I was around for a shile, but not long enough to know all the ropes. But it's worth a visit, certainly. The owner really does roast his own beans, and with coffee, enthusiasm and integrity is everything.


----------



## beckybei (Nov 23, 2017)

Where is this place? curious


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

beckybei said:


> Where is this place? curious


https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Smokey+Barn/@52.6243291,1.3007179,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x47d9e375f49927fb:0x661fd08bd2464524!8m2!3d52.6243267!4d1.3023109?hl=en

I'm up that way in March next year, I've bought from them a while ago (Ethiopian) it was good but that was the previous owner. I'll pay them a visit if I'm running low on supplies when I make my trip to the city.


----------

